# Costs of building a menage



## digitalangel (5 February 2013)

Anyone done this recently? I am looking for a 25x45 with a simple sand/rubber surface and im getting quotes around the 33k mark - though ive had one at 29k - does this sound right for prices in the south east? Am located in North Bucks.

Would love to hear if anyones had one built recently and what prices you paid and any pitfalls or recommendations of companies to avoid! Is it better to order everything in myself and then pay a contractor? Or just go all-in with one company?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## kathantoinette (5 February 2013)

Sounds mega expensive to me.  Is that including fencing as well?  My OH builds them but we are in Yorkshire so not sure how material prices differ in your part of the world.
I'm sure some other peeps will tell you what they think to your price.


----------



## Nicnac (5 February 2013)

Am I getting deja vue?  Didn't you post this a few days ago?  

and it's mAnEge!

Mine cost, as said last week, around £20k but was 15 years ago.  I didn't have time or inclination to do it myself so contacted a few constructors, visited their work and actually rode in a manege that my contractor had built before confirming with him.

Advice is - do not scrimp but with a quote at that level, I think you are getting the full enchilada.

Ensure excellent base and drainage.  I would advise having netting around the fencing to keep the surface in and the bunnies/foxes out.  At least up to first bar of fencing.
Invest in good harrow to keep surface tip top and always remove poo!

If I were to rebuild, I would have higher side boards and 3 rung fence rather than 2 bars.  Actually scrap that - if I were to rebuild - I'd go for an indoor!!


----------



## digitalangel (5 February 2013)

Hi, yes yes and yes manege, my bad! 

I didnt have quotes then, i do now.. so was wondering how they measured up so others quotes  

I would love an indoor too. but sadly i dont have the required 100k  

Thanks for the tips on the fencing i will definitely look at that ( tho i hate the way the green fencing looks )

actually.. a lot of people dont have fencing these days - maybe i shouldnt bother?


----------



## measles (5 February 2013)

Ours cost nothing like that but OH sourced the materials, did the groundworks etc and most of the rest of the work himself in his spare time.   We recently added rubber to the pvc/sand mix and it is a great surface.

Have you thought of taking advice from a company such as Landtech Solutions who are extremely helpful and highly recommended?


----------



## Baggybreeches (5 February 2013)

measles said:



			Ours cost nothing like that but OH sourced the materials, did the groundworks etc and most of the rest of the work himself in his spare time.   We recently added rubber to the pvc/sand mix and it is a great surface.

Have you thought of taking advice from a company such as Landtech Solutions who are extremely helpful and highly recommended?
		
Click to expand...

Yup we did ours ourselves ours is just sand (ex groundwork sand from excavations locally as we are close to the sea).
I would perhaps get quotes from the likes of Andrews Bowen and Martin Collins, they probably have people in the area and you might get better value for money.


----------



## wench (5 February 2013)

Sounds expensive. I think on previous such topics I have said around £10k, if you do the works yourself. 

Do the surface companies offer a design service? You would then be able to get the correct installation drawings and ask local civil engineering contractors for quotes for the base. Fencing you could probably do yourself. A contractor would probably charge around £20 per metre (excluding vat)


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (5 February 2013)

Please try Colin at Aztec Arenas on the Bucks/Oxon border- when we were looking 4 years ago, his name came up over and over again as the very best (at both his work and keeping to budget) my school is 25 x 40 with rubber/sand topping,post & rail and extreme drainage due to being by the river and cost _substantially_ less than the quote you had 

http://aztecplantservices.co.uk/equestrian.html

our fields are under water ATM  but the school is perfect to ride on 

io loves sleeping on the bank next to it






Breaking in my youngster


----------



## digitalangel (5 February 2013)

Thanks DDD, and everyone else. DDD i will PM you.

As for trying to get a 'diy kit' and sourcing materials myself, i got quotes today for drainage layer, sand and rubber and it came in to close to 20k just for the materials. Thats with good access for artics to tip! membranes, fencing etc is about 3 more k... and the local groundworks contractor who is at the end of the lane quoted even more to do the menage than any of the quotes above! which i found disappointing. I dont havr any farmer mates with diggers and local groundworks contractor wants 1500 just to level the site.

i just cant believe its going to cost me this much money


----------



## LCobby (5 February 2013)

DDD's looks good-

An advantage of having one specialist contractor do it all is that the correct levelling, drainage and membrane  will be done. Many areana builders will also have sample plans to help with your Planning Permission.
By choosing 25 x 45, you are almost at a 20 x 60 size, so "arenas from £" will be based on a 20 x 40, not almost half as much again.


----------



## MrPotts (5 February 2013)

Nicnac, since when is it manege?


----------



## LynH (5 February 2013)

I'm a week into have my arena built complete by a groundworks company. Having seen the work that has gone into levelling the site which I thought was level but actually has a drop of nearly 2' at one end I can definitely see where the money gets eaten up getting the base right. I spoke to our contractor about sourcing the sand from the company supplying the top surface and he prefers to do the base including the sand himself as he is ultimately responsible for providing a surface which will drain well for years and wants to ensure the best materials are used. I don't have the machinery or a knowledgable person to enable me to do a DIY arena so I opted for a company who I had recommendations for and had ridden on a couple of different arenas they had built.


----------



## LCobby (5 February 2013)

Nicnac, since when is it manege?
		
Click to expand...


manege or manège - is a riding arena
 ménage or menage - household


----------



## digitalangel (6 February 2013)

Thanks... i think a 20x40 around these parts is around 23-25k so i finding it hard to understand why a 25x45 is10 grand more?  maybe i am not getting the math for it right or something...


----------



## AnShanDan (6 February 2013)

digitalangel said:



			Thanks... i think a 20x40 around these parts is around 23-25k so i finding it hard to understand why a 25x45 is10 grand more?  maybe i am not getting the math for it right or something...
		
Click to expand...

20*40=800
25*45=1125

1125/800=1.4

1.4*23=32
1.4*25=35

We have a 25*45 arena. My husband is a farmer, so not a fair comparison, but it cost us a fraction of what you are being quoted. 
The drainage was done by a local contractor, we built up, not down into the ground, so it does drain really well. Also, it is on a v slight slope. £500
Put the fence up ourselves, using the fork lift to put the posts in. £700
Sourced all the materials locally. Originally we had a wood fibre surface, which has now been replaced with silca sand and carpet fibre. This cost *about* £2500 + haulage and lots of labour. 
Ideally, now I'd like to add a skim of rubber on top to make it perfect as it does freeze if the temp. is less than about -5. This would cost about £750.
As I said not a fair comparison, as we have supplied lots of labour and equipment that most people don't have. Really just the materials have been paid for.
I love my arena


----------



## stencilface (6 February 2013)

AnShan - so for materials yours cost just less than £5k?  I can get the labour and machine for free, but its doing my head in trying to think abotu costs for drainage.  Our land isn't flat so we're going to have to cut and fill to make it, then put drainage/gravel/rubble etc on top. The aggregates alone for that seem to be coming in at about 5k, and thats only for a 20 x40? Am I being really thick?!


----------



## digitalangel (6 February 2013)

wow stencilface thats a very good price for your aggregates - what are you having? limestone? granite? recycled?


----------



## stencilface (6 February 2013)

Maybe it was more than that, I looked into it then got so depressed I stopped bothering, I remember it being more than I can pay


----------



## AnShanDan (6 February 2013)

Sorry, I forgot about the planings that went into the sub layers. I can't remember what they cost, but it was not much. Planings are a lot more now, I know.

We just started on ground level, and drained the site, which was the corner of a flat grass field. Then put in the bottoming, consolidated it with a road roller (borrowed), then added the surface. The fence was already there. We also dug a drainage ditch all the way around with our own digger.

The original bottom of the arena was done about 8 years ago, so my costs are a bit out of date. 

Also, I have not added any haulage, and we do have contacts with aggregate/sand suppliers as we have a haulage business too.

So, as I said, not a fair comparison, the suppliers have to make something out of it and haulage is not cheap.

The site also has excellent access and plant and farm machinery to use foc. Plus, my husband is an expert with machinery and handling all the materials. He was foc too .

Realistically, what we have done, if you costed all the other factors would come to possibly 12-15k.


----------



## glamourpuss (6 February 2013)

How flat is your land how does it drain & what sort of use will the arena be getting?
I ask because it might be that the Eco arena from equestrian direct might work for you. It's a system where the drainage is built into a membrane system....there is no need for digging in land drains or using expensive aggregates. They quoted for me & I was advised to use cheap broken brick as a sub base & my quite came in, with the flexi-ride + sand at £9,500 ( including haulage & vat) that was with us doing the fencing (1side is a hedge)

I recently had a VERY imteresting conversation with a bloke who does all sorts of grounds works. He says that most companies are obsessed with this notion of digging down which isn't always the best or most cost effective way. He talked me through how we are doing mine & we are building up & not bothering with plastic drainage etc but there will be ample drainage. He has knocked £7,000 of the cheapest quote I had from an arena building company - & yes he does know what he's doing, grounds work/drainage etc has been his livelihood for ages & I trust him much more than some of the supposed Manège building experts out there 

An interesting website to look at is www.cardigansand.co.uk 
They have a test so you can see how your site drains (no point paying for expensive land drains if you don't need them)
They also show different ways of constructing an arena, one of these might work better & be cheaper for you.
Hope that helps


----------



## ArcticFox (6 February 2013)

Wow can't believe how many have got it so cheap! - i recently had an arena put in.

we are not able to do it ourselves so got local contractors in to do all the groundworks and drainage, level surface put fencing in etc. 

The site had a 2m drop across the diagonal so had to have massive amounts of groundworks to build up - there is a huge bank along the bottom side now. 

The stone was sourced locally too - about 5 miles away so haulage was much cheaper. 

Drains were over done but as i wanted 'Jail cell' type design (ring drain around the outside then lines of drains 2m apart all through the arena) as we are on a dry hill the drains were recommended as only needing to be 5m apart. 

the surface was wood fibre, due to finances and we didn't put lights in (although looking at planning for this now)

Arena fencing had each upright cemented in to stop warping (which hurts like hell when you fall off into it as I found out on Sat even if it looks fab)

I think the total cost came to about £15k inc surface.  

I think anyone who can get it for cheaper must be doing the labour themselves although not heard about the eco-arena.  I had lots of quotes and feedback about local contractors but only had two (out of about 10 quotes) that were less than £20k - most were around £25 by the time you added VAT/surface. 

I know it will cost about another £3k for lights - we live by a road and are on a very windy hill so all building works have to be done really well to make them last. 

pics: 







and in use:


----------



## measles (6 February 2013)

Pointless post but love the pic of your arena with the dark clouds behind, Arctic Fox!


----------



## ArcticFox (6 February 2013)

the sun shines on the arena all the time - not! 

wish it did - not sure how I managed to take such an artistic shot!


----------



## meesha (6 February 2013)

mine was done "on the cheap" 4 years ago - got the local drainage specialist guys in to do it and directed them (much to their joy).  ground levelled (was already pretty level though) then loads of drains dug in and membrane put down - then drainage pipe and clean stone - then my rubbish stone which turned out to be no more than rubble - the upside is it was very cheap and drains very very quickly - never a puddle of wet as the stone is not compacted.  The downside is that I have to keep a good amount of topping on arena and grade round weekly to stop stone coming up through.

Once stone down then another membrane layer well overlapped and topping of cushionride - needs slightly more cushionride at one end but has been brilliant - horses and dog are always clean - surface is NEVER wet (even though fields are like bogs) and is springy and NOT slippery at all or deep.  7k total - it is 20mx40m- saved money by having 2 rows of thick electric tape not rails.  No point having post and rail as horses have access to it all the time and are on it at night in winter and they are both wood eaters !


----------



## digitalangel (6 February 2013)

Wow thanks everyone! this is super useful.

Unfortunately i am on clay soil so drains are definitely needed. ive been advised against the drainage/membranes as they wont work on the soil, but i am really loving the link to cardigan sand so thats for that!

I would also require a perimeter drain because of where the water runs now is right across where the menage would be. its very good to hear everyones experiences and prices though! i just wish i could find a local groundsperson to level the site etc for under 1k. it is fairly flat but has a bump in the middle which would need levelling sadly.


----------



## digitalangel (6 February 2013)

Also has anyone used drainage that isnt limestone or granite? one quoter for the menage said i can use recycles aggregates with the 'fines' removed but the other two have said definitely not?


----------



## showjump (6 February 2013)

My OH builds arenas for a living, and the average 20 x 40 arena your looking at around the 15-17k mark but depends on what surface you choose, access to the site and also the levels of the site itself..
Asking people on here how much their arenas cost is ok, but cannot be used as a comparison as its a 'how long is a piece of string' question! 

Out of interest what surface do you want?
Also did i read that you have been recommended not to have drains? For what reason? We have built so many arenas, gallops, play pens and they ALL have a drainage system..
If you have any questions i will try and help if i can.


----------



## glamourpuss (6 February 2013)

I'm on clay as well so I do feel your pain..... It was what pushed me away from the Eco-arena in the end, I just didn't want to risk it.

Personally I still wouldn't dig down & put pipe drains in. You are going to end up paying more in expensive drainage stone just to do what building up will do.
I'm sure Kerilli has a raised system, I know my friend does & I'm doing it as well (like I said I'm on clay too) 

I'm looking at using recycled aggregate for my drainage. It has to be clean, washed & the correct size but the saving there (£17 per ton over £22 per ton) is significant.


----------



## digitalangel (6 February 2013)

thanks showjump is that 17k without the surface? i was just looking for something simple like sand and rubber. nothing fancy! for private use for up to 5-6 horses a day.


----------



## digitalangel (6 February 2013)

oh and i know i will *definitely* need drainage.. i was just wondering if i could use clean crushed concrete or brick batts instead of limestone/granite to get the costs down.


----------



## LynH (6 February 2013)

I'm day 5 into having my arena done and am finding it really interesting to watch. I could have sworn my field was pretty level but it has at least a 2' drop on the long side. It will be above ground at one end but level at the other. I had assumed it would all be above ground but with the drop they had to dig in. It is also interesting to see natural water courses under ground which I had no idea were there. I can now see why we need the additional drain around the edge to divert water from the field from running under the school. I did resent how much it costs when you can't do any of it yourself but as I don't have anyone to do it for me I've resigned myself to the fact it's better to get the job done well and pay for it.


----------



## showjump (6 February 2013)

17-19k with sand and rubber surface. You need to use clean stone really, otherwise your drains can become blocked up.


----------



## digitalangel (6 February 2013)

showjump - does your hubby want to come build my menage?


----------



## meesha (6 February 2013)

we are on low lying flood plain with clay soil - drainage guys put my drains in (below ground level) which run straight into a rean and we are lucky in that one field away is the river which they run into so always good run off.  the rest of my arena - stone and topping is then built above ground due to the fact the land is soo wet. 

As I said my arena has never even had a damp patch on it - horses sleep on it and it is excellent in terms of drainage - the stone I had was reclaimed aggregate - clean (as in no dust or small particles to block drains) but we even had to pull out all the metal that was still in it which shouldnt have been - didnt pay for last couple of loads as complained, as I say it has worked well but there is always the risk of it coming up through the membrane as it is not laying as flat.  It is only my 2 horses which use it so it is manegable by keeping a good covering of surface and grading regularly.  friend had similar with sand topping and it has massive puddles in it but it wasnt silica sand - possibly beach sand - not sure on the rest of the build of the arena but she certainly had good drainage done.


----------



## showjump (6 February 2013)

Sorry missed the 25 x 45, I was basing on 20 x 40.. 

Pm me and I will point you in his direction! Measles is one of our fans! ;-)


----------

